# Palettes: MASKADA vs. BEN NYE vs. KRYOLAN



## Lessandes (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey,

I'm looking for a good eyeshadow palette for me....but now I have troubles making a decision which palette to buy!

There are three to be considered:

*Maskada

*






There are two different palettes, I like the B-Palette more, 12 colors, it's about 50$....I was really surprised how cheap they are and I read that make-up artists use them as well, but nevertheless I've never heard about that brand before and I asked already a lot of people and noone knows this label.

*BEN NYE

*





12 eyeshadows for 65$, or 6 for 40$. I really like the colors and I know that a lot of people recommand BEN NYE.



....I'm very likely to buy the BEN NYE palettes, but does anyone know MASKADA ? Or has other recommandations ?

*KRYOLAN









*10 eyeshadows for 40$, 20 fpr 65$ .... the only brand I used already and I really like the KRYOLAN eyeshadows. Nevertheless, I don't really like the available colors in the palettes....it's not really bright enough for me....


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 28, 2008)

Of the three, I'm most interested in the Kryolan palette. However, if the colors are not bright enough for you I would definitely go with the Ben Nye palette because of the reviews I have seen on the pigmentation. I have unfortunately never heard of Maskada. What have you heard about the eyeshadow pigmentation/texture?

Also, the pictures you posted of the Kryolan eyeshadow palettes are of 8 eyeshadows and then another of 10. Are the prices you listed accurate? Thanks so much! I hope I helped a little lol.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 29, 2008)

Check out Yaby eyeshadows:
Products for Professional Makeup Artists at Camera Ready Cosmetics

A bit newer of a brand, but I've only heard excellent reviews...  I have to order myself a few soon


----------



## astronaut (Apr 30, 2008)

If you order the 12 shadow Ben Nye pallette from makeupmania,

Ben Nye Lumiere Grande

and use this coupon code:
REC08
to get 25% off! 54-25%=$40.50+4.70(shipping)= $45.20 for the Ben Nye palette!

If they ask who referred you say Tao/iamgrape1119

I have the Ben Nye palette, and I love it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_If you order the 12 shadow Ben Nye pallette from makeupmania,

Ben Nye Lumiere Grande

and use this coupon code:
REC08
to get 25% off! 54-25%=$40.50+4.70(shipping)= $45.20 for the Ben Nye palette!

If they ask who referred you say Tao/iamgrape1119

I have the Ben Nye palette, and I love it._

 
Oh nooooooooo, I should have read this post before I bought it! I paid like 56 for it


----------



## Lessandes (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

  What have you heard about the eyeshadow pigmentation/texture?  
 
I've heard nearly nothing about Maskada and no one seems to know them. I found only one webshop which offers Maskada besides Kryolan and Ben Nye...but I never found anyone who uses Maskada, nor an online discussion about it. I think I'll maybe order one or two eyeshadows and pigment to test it.

 Quote:

  Also, the pictures you posted of the Kryolan eyeshadow palettes are of 8 eyeshadows and then another of 10. Are the prices you listed accurate? Thanks so much! I  
 
Sorry, I posted a wrong link...the prices are as I wrote in my post...just the picture is wrong =)


@astronaut

Thank you soo much for that, but I'm from Austria, so I think it's better for me to buy Ben Nye in a local store then ordering it from US =)


----------



## sofabean (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_If you order the 12 shadow Ben Nye pallette from makeupmania,

Ben Nye Lumiere Grande

and use this coupon code:
REC08
to get 25% off! 54-25%=$40.50+4.70(shipping)= $45.20 for the Ben Nye palette!

If they ask who referred you say Tao/iamgrape1119

I have the Ben Nye palette, and I love it._

 
does this code still work?


----------



## robotshani (Jun 14, 2008)

^ I'd really like to know if that code still works too! ^


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben Nye gets my vote!


----------

